# Cleaning the inside of the windscreen



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

. Driving into the early morning sun with a dirty screen is not to be recommened as the inside of the windscreen is very smeary and wont clean off easily, even rubbing hard with a chammy and the de-mister going.

Does anyone have a tried and tested method of cleaning I could use


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I use Autoglym Fast Glass, but I wonder if dilute washing up liquid might be just as effective. My wife advocates diluted vinegar, but I found that tends to smear.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

rowley said:


> I use Autoglym Fast Glass, but I wonder if dilute washing up liquid might be just as effective. My wife advocates diluted vinegar, but I found that tends to smear.


Another one for fast glass happy with the results

Paul


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We keep a window/glass cleaner spray in the side pocket, and a large roll of tissue.

You do need to clean it thoroughly, even the smallest streaks show up in the damp mornings or driving into the sun or other headlights at night.

Peter


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

W5 (or it might be W4) Glass cleaner from Lidl's its the BEST stuff I have ever used for cleaning glass of any description, AND its cheap.

The Autoglym stuff is pretty good as well, its just the Lidl stuff is so much cheaper.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
I would pay particular attention to Peter's post regarding a roll of tissue. Whatever you find is the best cleaner use plenty of paper tissue to wipe the muck, and cleaner, off the screen. Much better than smearing it around with a "dirty" cloth.
A never ending job!
p-c


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> W5 (or it might be W4) Glass cleaner from Lidl's its the BEST stuff I have ever used for cleaning glass of any description, AND its cheap.
> 
> The Autoglym stuff is pretty good as well, its just the Lidl stuff is so much cheaper.


theres a TV advery in there somewhere


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Newspaper instead of cloth!
Bit messy but it works :roll:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I think most of the muck inside comes from cooking in the van, so when the windows get steamed up or are running with condensation we use a Karcher window cleaner which Hoovers up the moisture, and at the same time keeps the inside reasonably clean, well I haven't needed to clean it while we have been using the Karcher, we are living in the van for the last 9 months full time...

Dearer than newspaper but it only takes a minute to clear the windscreen inside or out and no effert what so ever needed :wink: .

ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Another fan of the Kaercher battery vacuum window cleaner. And since we got it we have not used a window cleaner for the house, as it is so quick to use, so we will have saved the purchase cost in just a few months (about 48 quid)

Geoff


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I find methelated spirit, a very clean cloth and a bit of elbow grease to polish it up works very well and is very cheap.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

rowley said:


> I use Autoglym Fast Glass,


No No No. Not Fast Glass but Autoglym Car Glass Cleaner. The two are very different. The Car Glass Cleaner is the best window cleaner you can buy. Leaves no smears and is simple to use.

Use it ONLY on glass not plastic - for plastic 'Fast Glass' is the one to use.

JohnW


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

'Autoglym Car Glass Cleaner'......me too :wink:


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Karcher is one of the best investments I've made. 
Especially good at removing the dog nose marks.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Wash with vinegar in water then dry with newspaper - seriously this is the only solution for truly streak free glass


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I use Damp microfibre clothes

Dipped quickly in viniger

The same as I use at home

Aldra 8O


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Another vote for fast glass cleaner, but meths will do it at least as good. 8) 

Steve


----------



## larryn (Apr 22, 2013)

Definately newspaper. Try ANTI FOG buy from most car accessories shops wipe it on dry it off guaranteed no misting up of windscreens.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

I use Wynn's Glass Cleaner. My missus uses scrunched up newspaper and watered down vinegar - less than 10% vinegar and sometimes she puts in a drop of washing up liquid to make it smell nicer.

I also use WGC to create a clean surface for sticking on hooks etc.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

All very well using newspaper, but wouldn't the Sun give you streaks and the Mail smears ?


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

We have a Karcher but it's difficult to clean the windscreen because of having to use it vertically (Fiat vehicle)
The karcher hits the dash and if I tip it anywhere away from vertical it sprays water out the motor housing all over
Anyone else have this problem


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I use AF Screen-Clene. It is designed for VDU display units and monitors, but has excellent cleaning and anti-smear qualities, as well as anti-bacterial and anti-static.

Google it, you can buy a 250ml spray for around £2.40 - £2.70 online, cheaper if you buy a few.

It is not only very good for cleaning the windscreen, but also for your TV screen, spectacles, glass hob cover / worktops, etc.

One at home, one in the van, and they last me a couple of years easily.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Kev1 said:


> We have a Karcher but it's difficult to clean the windscreen because of having to use it vertically (Fiat vehicle)
> The karcher hits the dash and if I tip it anywhere away from vertical it sprays water out the motor housing all over
> Anyone else have this problem


Hi.

It can be a problem, but if you hold the blade a bit off vertical so it goes into the container, it doesen't do it.

ray.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

nicholsong said:


> Another fan of the Kaercher battery vacuum window cleaner. And since we got it we have not used a window cleaner for the house, as it is so quick to use, so we will have saved the purchase cost in just a few months (about 48 quid)
> 
> Geoff


Yep ..Us also. Great little tool. It just cleans like magic. We use it for all sorts of jobs. Including the car after a wash and even the shower after use. leaves the glass sparkling.

Recommended. :wink:

Alex..

AB13


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Ray
yes more or less figured that thanks.
I just wondered if it was just mine that gave you a shower.

it works great till it hits that explosive moment

Kev


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Errrrrrr, Windowlene ...


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Kev1 said:


> We have a Karcher but it's difficult to clean the windscreen because of having to use it vertically (Fiat vehicle)
> The karcher hits the dash and if I tip it anywhere away from vertical it sprays water out the motor housing all over
> Anyone else have this problem


Yes me. You have to have it pointing upwards slightly oterwise for my van its a waste of time. Ok on A classes with big windows i would imagine.

Slightly off topic but still related..
I have suffered with dirt and stuff inside and out so got some Rainx from asda £4 for a spray bottle. This cleans the windscreen back to just like new and then give a rain repellant coating which is brilliant. 
You know when you drive a new car and each sweep of the wipers cleans 100% of the water off and you wish yours was still like this...well rain X does this and then when driving in the rain the windscreen is much clearer.

I use it on all the windows now and they stay much clearer especially in the rain.

Phill


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Windscreen*

Hi

I wash it with soapy water, then get as much off as I can with kitchen roll, before polishing with a newspaper.

Russell


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Dangle a bone on the other side and let the dog lick it :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Shelia

White wine vinegar from £1 shop with micro cloth or kitchen roll keeps ours clean use the same at home

Have good Christmas xx

Jac


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev1 said:


> We have a Karcher but it's difficult to clean the windscreen because of having to use it vertically (Fiat vehicle)
> The karcher hits the dash and if I tip it anywhere away from vertical it sprays water out the motor housing all over
> Anyone else have this problem


After several experiments we now use it vertically, starting at the bottom of the screen with the handle above the blade, with body of machine at about 40degrees to windscreen.

Geoff


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

*Woo Hoo*

I have once again taken the advice of Motor Home Facters. I ordered a Karcher window thingy (after reading his thread) on Thursday from Currys online £39.99 -bargain -delivered Saturday, spent yesterday cleaning -fabulous. No, I don't enjoy cleaning, but with this gadget, shower stalls are left sparkling with minimal effort, as are kitchen worksurfaces -anything that might require some elbow grease to make it shiny!! Love it. And when we go away in the m/h will sort the window condensation too.

Did someone also recommend the Electrolux stair vac - if not I can thoroughly recommend it (just wondering why I decided to buy it??)


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Multiusos! Available from any large-ish Mercadona Supermarket in Spain. When you get low it's the perfect reason to go down and get some more!


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Another +1 for the Karcher Window Vac!!

SWMBO bought me one for Christmas. We spent last night at the New Dover Road aire in Canterbury, and woke this morning to a heavy frost - ice on the outside of the windows and loads of condensation inside the windscreen and on our very large overcab glass window.

Ran the Karcher over the inside, and it sucked just about all the condensation off the windows and left them smear-free.

What I particularly like is that it lets you completely remove the moisture from the van. Our previous approach of using towels and sponges to mop it up meant that most of the moisture was still in the van somewhere - presumably waiting to condense somewhere else.

If you use the window vac too long on its side it splutters water out through the motor vents, but I found that emptying it regularly helped.

Morph


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Morphology said:


> Another +1 for the Karcher Window Vac!!
> 
> SWMBO bought me one for Christmas. We spent last night at the New Dover Road aire in Canterbury, and woke this morning to a heavy frost - ice on the outside of the windows and loads of condensation inside the windscreen and on our very large overcab glass window.
> 
> ...


Morph

I did post this earlier, but maybe you missed it.

We have found the most effective direction for the windscreen is to use it form the bottom to top with the handle at about 45degrees to screen surface. Do not seem to get any leaks and no rivulets running down from below a side-to-side pass.

Geoff


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Try Turtle Cream


or Halfords Rain repellent now £2


----------

